# Behold Lucius is here to answer you questions.



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Greetings you heretics...

As many of may have taken note I Lucius the Eternal have come to grace the pages of Heresy Online and spread the truth thats is Slaanesh.

Now I am sure all you may have questions to ask such a huge figure of he 41st millineum. 

Ask away any questions one would like to know about I the great Lucius.


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

so... if you choked on a chicken mcnugget, would you possess said nugget?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Yes I would!!! I have done this for Mcnuggets are my favorite food. During the time of pillaging one Imperial world I was a McNugget for the entire campaign and which point I manged to sneak into the Imp. Governor's chambers and he ate me then I was finnaly in posession of a body worthy eneogh.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But what if a random asteroid fell from space and killed you? What would happen?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just to let you know, Ahriman stole your favourite tank.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Dearest Lucius.

Please help, we try and we try and yet we can not into the warp.

Plz help and you will become valued ally of the Greater Good.

Signed,
T'au High Command


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Doelago said:


> But what if a random asteroid fell from space and killed you? What would happen?


Then I will Posess the asteroid and show the galaxy the true might of Slaanesh!



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Just to let you know, Ahriman stole your favourite tank.


This I know and I am currently plotting his demise but for some reason I just can't ever find him... He is a sneaky lil bastard like all the Sons of Magnus.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Dearest Lucius.
> 
> Please help, we try and we try and yet we can not into the warp.
> 
> ...


You Tau have always been quite weak so weak you don't even register on the Chaos radar. But if you must need access then arrngements will be made under the condition that you will now promote the ppleasures of Slaanesh and let me have one of those nifty battlesuits.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you my mommy?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What if you could not breath for some reason, and died cause of that? Say, you are on Planet #Randomasslol5, and suddenly all the air goes to hell.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If I killed you but then killed myself what would happen.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Then Lucious would _become_ suffocation, and all breathers everywhere would fear him!


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Are you my mommy?


NO! But I know a sexy daemonette that claims to be. 



Doelago said:


> What if you could not breath for some reason, and died cause of that? Say, you are on Planet #Randomasslol5, and suddenly all the air goes to hell.


This why I still carry my helmet. My power armour is still equiped to deal with hostile evironments.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> If I killed you but then killed myself what would happen.


You need not be alive for me to posess you!!


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

What if a Monolith fired a Gauss cannon at you and dematerialized you, just before the Cyclonic Torpedoes fired at it missed and hit you scattering all the dust just before the Nightbringer's necrodermis was broken right next to you and breaking you down and scattering you further and then in rage he causes the sun to go supernova and incinerate the entire system you were occupying? What would you do then?








<< Basically this


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Silens said:


> What if a Monolith fired a Gauss cannon at you and dematerialized you, just before the Cyclonic Torpedoes fired at it missed and hit you scattering all the dust just before the Nightbringer's necrodermis was broken right next to you and breaking you down and scattering you further and then in rage he causes the sun to go supernova and incinerate the entire system you were occupying? What would you do then?


Well then that is a lil extreme! You my good man think outside the box and its good people like you that become Emp. Children. Join us today and you get a free T-shirt!!!

To answer your question I would then posses the next colsest Monolith in the next closest tomb world...


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

what happens if someone killed you, for example me, then i volunteered to be placed in a maximum security prison guarded by a whole chapter of space marines who, if you happened to escape, would do the same thing?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

The Gunslinger said:


> what happens if someone killed you, for example me, then i volunteered to be placed in a maximum security prison guarded by a whole chapter of space marines who, if you happened to escape, would do the same thing?


Hmmm another good Question! Well thats easy I would continue to posess those that kill me within the priso until everyone is dead. The posession process would just have to be accelerated some and I am sure Slaanesh will be more tha happy to help.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, what if we just put you in stasis?


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

ok, i was just curious about one aspect of the possession thing... moving on, so does your daemon whip thingy ever talk to you? what do you talk about? does your armor of shrieking souls ever make any... moaning-sex-noises? why does your head look like a rasin? ever considered using a jump pack? have you ever been to a slaanesh-heavy-metal concert? what exactly is in your combat drugs? and finally, do you and the doomrider ever hang out and if so, wtf did he go?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear Lucius.

Please come vist Baal, we would love to have you stay and answer some questions! We even have a nice cel....er....Room ready for you in the tower of Penitence, along with a nice new body for you! We call it "We stuffed you in a dreadnought with no arms or legs"

Signed

Commander Dante, Lord of the Blood Angels

P.s. Mephesiton wants to borrow your arm he thinks it would look good on a trophy rack.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Well, what if we just put you in stasis?


Then I will get one relaxing amount of sleep.



laviathan13089 said:


> so does your daemon whip thingy ever talk to you? what do you talk about?
> 
> He does talk and his name is Sully, We normally BS about politics and other issues goin on in the galaxy. From time to time I have reprimand him for making lude comments in public about the daemonettes and human females and once in a while he will attept slap them on the ass.
> does your armor of shrieking souls ever make any... moaning-sex-noises?
> ...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucius what ever did you do with your jump pack as I understand you were captain of the assault marines in the horus heresy.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Dear Lucius.
> 
> Please come vist Baal, we would love to have you stay and answer some questions! We even have a nice cel....er....Room ready for you in the tower of Penitence, along with a nice new body for you! We call it "We stuffed you in a dreadnought with no arms or legs"
> 
> ...


Sounds quite lovely. But next time maybe you should be a lil more subtle Mr. Dante.

BTW I've been to Baal many times and you didn't even know I was their.:mrgreen:


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> Lucius what ever did you do with your jump pack as I understand you were captain of the assault marines in the horus heresy.


Some 1K marine not namin names (Ahriman) stole it and then pawned to a freaking Night Lord marine.


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

are you and kharn ever going to hang out again?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Why ain`t Ahriman on your Facebook friends list?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Dear Lucius the Eternal,

What would happen if Doctor Who killed you?

I guess he would transform into you, then re-generated as the Doctor, then transform into you, then re-generate as the Doctor, etc, etc.

Wouldn't that be annoying!


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

laviathan13089 said:


> are you and kharn ever going to hang out again?


We hang out every Saturday. Granted we have some religous conflict issues but we unlike others have managed to put those aside.



Doelago said:


> Why ain`t Ahriman on your Facebook friends list?


Well have you reading thus far he keeps stealing my stuff.



SonofVulkan said:


> Dear Lucius the Eternal,
> 
> What would happen if Doctor Who killed you?
> 
> ...


Very much so which is why Im glad he hasnt tried.


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

do you ever hang out with typhus? if so, whats he like? who do you duel with most often? ever think about upgrading your gear, like toting a blissgiver or a blast master?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Mr lucius T. Eternal may I ask how you have traveled 38,988 years from the future?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> Sounds quite lovely. But next time maybe you should be a lil more subtle Mr. Dante.
> 
> BTW I've been to Baal many times and you didn't even know I was their.:mrgreen:


Ya your girlfriend said she couldn't tell you where there ether :victory:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Dear L to the E. 

Wtf does Ahriman one up you all the time? 

Why does Gav Thorpe hate you so much he made you a crappy choice comapred to Kharn? 

Why do DE have better Combat Drugs than EC? 

How do you feel about using the handy down Laer Blade that Fulgrim gave ya?

How do ya feel about Fabious Bile.... since hes the other most popular EC character with his own rules? 

Do you fly around a Pecker like Space Ship like Dr Evil? 

You think Lilith is hot, since shes a DE and all? Slannesh kinda likes em best, ehhh?

Finnaly why does everyone ask what would you possessed questions!!?!?!?!!

WiT


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Why do DE have better Combat Drugs than EC?


I believe I can answer that.

DE use combat drugs not for their pleasure, but for the enemy's pain. The enemy's pain is what gives them pleasure. EC use them for intoxication. It is clear how this translates to combat from the game.


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I believe I can answer that.
> 
> DE use combat drugs not for their pleasure, but for the enemy's pain. The enemy's pain is what gives them pleasure. EC use them for intoxication. It is clear how this translates to combat from the game.


Thats debatable, combat drugs, by definition are combat enhancing substances that improve performance with, hopefully, minimal side effects. noise marines, in particular, probably use combat drugs to keep their senses up to par and enhance their perception, as their constant sensual excesses tend to make it difficult for small details, or bland colors, to even register on their minds. not to mention the physiology of a space marine makes it difficult to produce any kind of enhancing effects from any substance that would even work on them. dark eldar obviously dont suffer from this problem... they also are the newest redone army and get better stuff because they need to sell to make profit.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

So in short DE are pissed on drugs and the EC are stoned on said drugs.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

laviathan13089 said:


> they also are the newest redone army and get better stuff because they need to sell to make profit.


The old DE combat drugs rules were still better...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Dear Lucius, 
How many hoes do you have trailing around you?
You are butt-ugly :wink:
And, what do you use during slaaneshi sex to stop your GF or daemonette or whatever from having little mini-lucius's?, because in the grim darkness of the far future, there is no protection, of any kind.

oh, and by the way when life gets you down... BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!!:ireful2::ireful2::ireful2::ireful2:


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear Lucius, when a tau ethereal starts talking about the greater good and an earth caste engineer starts talking a bunch of mathematical theory does your head hurt? Especially at the peace and greater good of everybody part?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Dear Sir Lucius the Eternal
What's tentacle rape REALLY like?
Are anime girls real in Slaanesh's palace?
Have you made it through the 6 circles of temptation?
How much did the god of pleasure tear you?
How do I paint Seekers of Slaanesh without any purple paints?
What do you think of Khorne's vase thingy?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear Lucius 
Will you come back if this pointless thread dies? lol


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucius (slaanesh scum!)

may i take your head for the mighty skull throne?
if not could you at least donate two pints of blood to www.bloodgodswhoneedblood.warp


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Sorry for taking too long 



laviathan13089 said:


> do you ever hang out with typhus? if so, whats he like? who do you duel with most often? ever think about upgrading your gear, like toting a blissgiver or a blast master?


Me and typhus don't hang out often(he smells really really bad) but he is a pretty cool guy and does know how to party.



aboytervigon said:


> Mr lucius T. Eternal may I ask how you have traveled 38,988 years from the future?


I used a flux compacitor installed in my delorian



Warlock in Training said:


> Dear L to the E.
> 
> Wtf does Ahriman one up you all the time?
> 
> ...





mcmuffin said:


> Dear Lucius,
> How many hoes do you have trailing around you?
> 
> More than I can count. Chicks dig me!!
> ...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Dear Lucius,

Why are you talking to us humans instead of, you know, the whole rape, pillage and burn thing you chaos types are so fond of?

SGMAlice


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

yshabash said:


> Dear Lucius, when a tau ethereal starts talking about the greater good and an earth caste engineer starts talking a bunch of mathematical theory does your head hurt? Especially at the peace and greater good of everybody part?


Don't get me started on the Tau. Their so up tight their women come to me for lovin!!! Last time they gave me the spill well lets just say Im no longer allowed in the Tau ubs anymore.



Silens said:


> Dear Sir Lucius the Eternal
> What's tentacle rape REALLY like?
> 
> Well form the giving end its f^%king AWSEOME. Ive never been on the recieving end but haven't seen too many women complain they actually say its the best sex they ever had.
> ...


Its cool I designed it.



yanlou said:


> Dear Lucius
> Will you come back if this pointless thread dies? lol


I plan to frequent the site here and their after this thread dies... The words of Slaanesh must be spread.


Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Lucius (slaanesh scum!)
> 
> may i take your head for the mighty skull throne?
> 
> ...


 I donate daily already.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> Dear Lucius,
> 
> Why are you talking to us humans instead of, you know, the whole rape, pillage and burn thing you chaos types are so fond of?
> 
> SGMAlice


Look I do my best to keep you humans in the loop. Without you guys their would be no fuel for the Chaos gods and Slaanesh demands a lot. Besides I gotta stay true to the fans those GW types are assholes


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucius,
doesn't it get really cramped in that power armour, and does that miniature cod piece really do you justice, or do you just do stuff to make up for what you are missing?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Lucius,
> doesn't it get really cramped in that power armour, and does that miniature cod piece really do you justice, or do you just do stuff to make up for what you are missing?


Im much bigger than what that mini portarys. I never over compensate.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So Lucius, I was wondering where you hide your stash since you`re on the move so often? Is there a secret compartment in your suit or do you have an aide carry it for you?


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear Lucius,

When you go to the bathroom in your power armor does it make a beeping noise?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> So Lucius, I was wondering where you hide your stash since you`re on the move so often? Is there a secret compartment in your suit or do you have an aide carry it for you?


In you never noticed my stash is carried on my backpack.



yshabash said:


> Dear Lucius,
> 
> When you go to the bathroom in your power armor does it make a beeping noise?


Yes it can be annoying as hell. Normallly it will also say opps I crapped my pants.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

When it comes to toilet paper are you a folder or scuncher.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn


And your point is?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn


I know I shouldn't really pay attention these mortals, but I gotta support the fans since GW is being a bunch of greedy assholes. 


Achaylus72 said:


> When it comes to toilet paper are you a folder or scuncher.


Being that I am all about perfecting I am definatly a folder.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Which is the more useless, the squad of necron warriors or the = points of guardsmen on table top?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

In the 41st millenium, do cats, being practicing advocates of self-indulgence, worship Slaneesh, or do you find that, skilled as they are in the arts of deception and manipulation, you lose them to Tzzentch?


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

The Sullen One said:


> In the 41st millenium, do cats, being practicing advocates of self-indulgence, worship Slaneesh, or do you find that, skilled as they are in the arts of deception and manipulation, you lose them to Tzzentch?


3:2 odds in favor of slaneesh, even when they are deceiving, they are doing it for self satisfaction XD


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

kharn-the-betrayer said:


> Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn Kill Maim Burn


Excellent point, i can really see where you are coming from.


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> And your point is?


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83325&highlight=Misadventures+Lucius+Eternal


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

JelloSea said:


> Which is the more useless, the squad of necron warriors or the = points of guardsmen on table top?


Neither, We all know the most useless guys out there are posessed CSM. They are also like roaches once they infest a place you have torch it because you knowthere is no way your gettin rid of that stench



The Sullen One said:


> In the 41st millenium, do cats, being practicing advocates of self-indulgence, worship Slaneesh, or do you find that, skilled as they are in the arts of deception and manipulation, you lose them to Tzzentch?


depends if they have their claws still. If yes they have their claws the they are slaaneshy, other wise they must utilyze other tactics and definately follow the ath of Zteench like that asshole Ahramin.



Brother Arnold said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


As much wood as wood chuck would chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Gawd im glad that guy finally went home. He comes over hogs my computer for days and never sleeps. Though he seems to be really good with kids. But now I gotta start deleting the huge amount of porn this guy downloaded Im so happy Abbadon called for him.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> Gawd im glad that guy finally went home. He comes over hogs my computer for days and never sleeps. Though he seems to be really good with kids. But now I gotta start deleting the huge amount of porn this guy downloaded Im so happy Abbadon called for him.


The VERY SAD part was I KNEW it was u. I knew it.:laugh:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> The VERY SAD part was I KNEW it was u. I knew it.:laugh:


I have no earthly idea what you talking about :biggrin:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Lucius what are you thoughts on Miriael Sabathiel and do you know what she has been up to?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucuis what do you think about Matt Ward?

sorry, let me rephrase the question:

Lucuis, how much of an ass hole do you think Matt Ward is?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

I can continue to answer your questions for Abbadon finally upgraded the computers on board.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> Lucius what are you thoughts on Miriael Sabathiel and do you know what she has been up to?


I shall elborate on this later...:grin:



Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Lucuis what do you think about Matt Ward?
> 
> sorry, let me rephrase the question:
> 
> Lucuis, how much of an ass hole do you think Matt Ward is?


Unfortunately Khorne reserved a place on his throne for his skull before Slaanesh was able to make a claim for his soul...

He is the biggest piece of Nurgling garbage out there today. His whole spill about Dreigo can make it happen and his amazing feats nonsense is total hogwash. I will have everyone know that this whole insane story of Dreigo killing legions of daemons is false is only there to keep the Inq. off his back. Dreigo ever since his time being stuck in the Realm of Chaos he has done nothing but hang out and chill with us all and is a pretty stand up guy actually. That man can really put em down. Tzeench and this are always discussing different ways to kill Matt Ward for his BS story.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucius Why does spore love you so much and why did you finish with your miss-adventures.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Is Matt Ward and C.S. Goto the same person?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> Is Matt Ward and C.S. Goto the same person?


NO! Goto may screw the fluff up but he does not rape it in the @$$


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you know how this happened? Like how did Lord Metal Boxes become a Chaos Lord of the Alpha legion?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

...Doesn't Chaos have Rhino's and tanks too?

Do they just refer to all tanks as metal box's in that game?

Jesus Christ...

"LORD. THEY ARE USING THE METAL BOXES AGAIN."

"THEN WE SHALL FIELD THE LAND BOX. PREPARE THE BOXINATORS FOR BOARDING ACTIONS".


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Weapon said:


> ...Doesn't Chaos have Rhino's and tanks too?
> 
> Do they just refer to all tanks as metal box's in that game?
> 
> ...


i shall award ten points for this because I almost spilt my drink all over my keyboard laughing, you shit.  (j/k)


And Lucius, I got a necron buddy who reckons he can take you. He says he has an advantage you can`t counter. What do you say to this?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a buddy who knows this neat spell called Gift of Chaos. I think he said his name is Ahriman or something?


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

What's your opinion on the Howling Banshees?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> And Lucius, I got a necron buddy who reckons he can take you. He says he has an advantage you can`t counter. What do you say to this?


Hmmmm He can bring it I will not fail. No one can best the greatest swordsman in the galaxy, FOR I AM LUCIUS AND I SHALL FACE HIM NAKED!!!



Stephen_Newman said:


> I have a buddy who knows this neat spell called Gift of Chaos. I think he said his name is Ahriman or something?


Under the power armour and the magic of Ahriman has been nothing more than smoke and mirrors. I will challenge him any day. The problem is he to cowardice to come out and fight like real CSM. That thief has stolen so much form that he will pay one I swear he wil pay, FOR I AM LUCIUS!!!



Brother Arnold said:


> What's your opinion on the Howling Banshees?


They are some sexy bitches, though not as sexy as Lelith but close. The only issue I have with those ladies is that I need an excedrin everytime I face them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, thing is he`s a flayed one, and he`s asking for a fist fight. Can you do that?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Yeah, thing is he`s a flayed one, and he`s asking for a fist fight. Can you do that?


 
I can and will. I cower from no one not even a flayed one. FOR I AM LUCIUS


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What would happen if a tree fell and impaled you through the head with a branch and then the tree was hit by lightning and caught fire and burned your body and the tree to ash?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> What would happen if a tree fell and impaled you through the head with a branch and then the tree was hit by lightning and caught fire and burned your body and the tree to ash?


weve been throught this a million times, he would possese the ash,


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Or would the ash possess Lucius? :dunno:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The Gunslinger said:


> weve been throught this a million times, he would possese the ash,


What would happen if the ash got buried in the soil on a lifeless world.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> What would happen if the ash got buried in the soil on a lifeless world.



He would possess your body on your world :security:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually Mr Lucius the Eternal I do have one possession question that I have never been able to get a straight answer for.

What happens if travelling by yourself you land on an uninhabited planet that no one ever visits and by your own accord only (I.E. no actions caused by others) tripped and fell in a puddle or sand pit and drowned within said sandpit or puddle.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

My guess is the laughing god, pisses itself laughing so hard that it brings him back just for the slim chance that it might happen again lol


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

JelloSea said:


> He would possess your body on your world :security:


But he was killed by a tree, has nothing to do with anyone else


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Dear Mr. Lucius, have you ever choked an Ultramarine?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Actually Mr Lucius the Eternal I do have one possession question that I have never been able to get a straight answer for.
> 
> What happens if travelling by yourself you land on an uninhabited planet that no one ever visits and by your own accord only (I.E. no actions caused by others) tripped and fell in a puddle or sand pit and drowned within said sandpit or puddle.


I would posess said sand pit or puddle. Yes the Laughing God has resurected me before hopes that I would repeat said mistake., but I am smarter than the Laughing God, FOR I AM LUCIUS!!!



Chompy Bits said:


> Dear Mr. Lucius, have you ever choked an Ultramarine?


A fine hobby and I recomend it to anyone. It can be quite liberating.

To answer anymore of these posession questions because I know you all have many many odd ways from which I can die I have one answer to give.

I AM LUCIUS THE ETERNAL AND I CANNOT DIE!!!! I AM UNKILLABLE!!! FOR I AM LUCIUS!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh. I thought you were Lucy.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

What if you kill yourself?

Not with a sword or anything, just by throttling, or means that do not use objects?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Weapon said:


> What if you kill yourself?
> 
> Not with a sword or anything, just by throttling, or means that do not use objects?





If I kill myself then I will posess well Myself, FOR IAM LUCIUS


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If Slaanesh kills you in a jealous/drunken rage would you posses slaanesh? Also why do you think GW make your rules so weak that a regular CSM slaanesh lord has a damn better chance of killing the enemy then you? DO they fear your power so much that they tried to drown you in feces....and not in the good way.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> If Slaanesh kills you in a jealous/drunken rage would you posses slaanesh? Also why do you think GW make your rules so weak that a regular CSM slaanesh lord has a damn better chance of killing the enemy then you? DO they fear your power so much that they tried to drown you in feces....and not in the good way.


Slaanesh would never kill me off because I Lucius would posess the great Slaanesh(i think). GW has nerfed me way too many times due to their fear of what kind of power I yield. For the Reason I am making my way to the universe of Hordes and Warmachine to show all those who inhabit that universe the might that is I Lucius the Eternal, and I hear everblighted females are quite sexy and love to party. FOR I AM LUCIUS!!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> If I kill myself then I will posess well Myself, FOR IAM LUCIUS


Well played Lucius... Well played.

For now.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Weapon said:


> ...Doesn't Chaos have Rhino's and tanks too?
> 
> Do they just refer to all tanks as metal box's in that game?
> 
> ...


Every time I see this I just can't help laughing aloud. I get to "FIELD THE LAND BOX" and starting laughing. even i as i type this i must not look upon it!!

you must be repped!


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Greetings again heretics I will be leaving for some time and shall return one day. It was entertaining to visit with the mortal hobbists of the 41st M but I must get back to my duties. 

Remember I AM LUCIUS!!!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> I AM LUCIUS!!!


As if we'll forget...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> Greetings again heretics I will be leaving for some time and shall return one day. It was entertaining to visit with the mortal hobbists of the 41st M but I must get back to my duties.
> 
> Remember I AM LUCIUS!!!


We never got that fight you punk! *waves fist menacingly*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

What about my question about Miriael Sabathiel? You never answered it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

And he never will!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> What about my question about Miriael Sabathiel? You never answered it.


Im sorry my buddy Lucius can be a forgetul one. I will do my best to get your answer form him but he ins't te type to be easy with getting ahold of...


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Answer these questions for me.

Seriously, how the f**k is this thread still going?

Why hasn't it been locked already?

Why don't you move to the roleplaying section?

Why are you confusing 40k with D&D?


I had more questions, but I'm trying to be somewhat civil, as I know people are welcome to express their views on a forum such as this .... but grow up people.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Chompy Bits said:


> Dear Mr. Lucius, have you ever choked an Ultramarine?


have you ever chocked ON a Ultramarine?

to far?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Answer these questions for me.
> 
> Seriously, how the f**k is this thread still going?
> 
> ...


Lighten up man! :laugh:

It's just fun and games 

(Although I haven't read it all, I just assume its along the same lines as what I've read). 

Would make more sense to be in the off topic section though...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> Answer these questions for me.
> 
> Seriously, how the f**k is this thread still going?
> 
> ...


Sombody obviously doesn't remember the number 1 rule in the BRB...

HAVE FUN!!!

Can we not just have a lil fun once in a while. I can uderstand not everyone may think its funny but if you don't care to read it then just don't read it.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Sombody obviously doesn't remember the number 1 rule in the BRB...
> 
> HAVE FUN!!!
> 
> Can we not just have a lil fun once in a while. I can uderstand not everyone may think its funny but if you don't care to read it then just don't read it.


:goodpost:

These threads can be as good as an in depth fluff discussion!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes better, because they`re less prone to nerd rage.  

So anyway Spore, can you let Lucius know that my Flayer buddy is gonna meet him outside the Eye of Terror main rest stop, so don`t forget! :threaten:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to ask....Why do you suck on the field of battle and always seem to get killed by the most inept solider in the enemy force?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Sometimes better, because they`re less prone to nerd rage.
> 
> So anyway Spore, can you let Lucius know that my Flayer buddy is gonna meet him outside the Eye of Terror main rest stop, so don`t forget! :threaten:


Ill shoot him an email



Azkaellon said:


> I have to ask....Why do you suck on the field of battle and always seem to get killed by the most inept solider in the enemy force?


Folks Lucius will be returning tomorrow so if you ahve any questions just post em and he will get them answered. He is currently engaged in struggle with the ultra smurfs out at the cadian gate.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Folks Lucius will be returning tomorrow so if you ahve any questions just post em and he will get them answered. He is currently engaged in struggle with the ultra smurfs out at the cadian gate.


A sexy struggle? :biggrin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> A sexy struggle? :biggrin:


extremely sexy


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Is he fighting naked again?

And is there going to be MORE mis-adventures of Lucius?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Pop him an e-mail that him and his Delorean better turn up in Solihull, West Midlands, UK at some point or I will spread how he is a cowardly prick. He is owed one beatdown served by me and Spanner94Ezekiel.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Pop him an e-mail that him and his Delorean better turn up in Solihull, West Midlands, UK at some point or I will spread how he is a cowardly prick. He is owed one beatdown served by me and Spanner94Ezekiel.


Indeed. Naked or not. :threaten:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I will continue the mis-adventures again sometime. As I may have said before Ive been so busy I have really only had time to post small bits here and there lately. Between school, work, and the family Ive havnt even been able to add new recruits to the soulless army. 

This whole Lucius gag was to also to show that I havent forgotten about my lucius stories.

Ps. Lucius is doing battle naked as always. For he is Lucius


----------

